# emg and new patient



## ssampor@yahoo.com (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't really seen this come up in awhile and was wondering if anyone can find the policy for United health care on Billing an EMG/NCV on their first visit and then 3 days later seeing them as a New Patient. United Health care states that New Patient qualifications have been met and that this patient is Established. I know I have seen this somewhere before but can not for the life of me find it. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## ajs (Dec 21, 2011)

ssampor@yahoo.com said:


> I haven't really seen this come up in awhile and was wondering if anyone can find the policy for United health care on Billing an EMG/NCV on their first visit and then 3 days later seeing them as a New Patient. United Health care states that New Patient qualifications have been met and that this patient is Established. I know I have seen this somewhere before but can not for the life of me find it. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank you



https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....xtraoperative_Neurophysiologic_Monitoring.pdf

This is the link to their policy online for Neurophysiologic testing.  Maybe what you are looking for is in here?


----------

